# صناعة الدوائر المطبوعة بطريقة إحترافية



## eng.walaa (8 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم إخواني 

اليكم
هذا الموقع الجميل الذي يشرح بالعربى كيفية تجهيز البوردة فى عشر خطوات ارجو الفا ئدة للجميع

http://salam000.8m.com

دعواتكم أخوكم أبو البراء​


----------



## eng.walaa (8 أبريل 2007)

*ايكم موقع اخر*



http://www.aladdin2005.cjb.net/

تقبلوا تحياتي 
أخوكم أبو البراء​


----------



## eng.walaa (8 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
_طريقة أخرى _​​






*اخوانى الاعزاء* *اعضاء ومشرفى المنتدى* 

*طريقه صنع البوردات المطبوعه بطريقه احترافيه و الاستغناء عن اللوحات الجاهزة او عمل البوردات يدويا او حتى الذهاب الى احد المحلات او الشركات المتخصصه لعملها ناهيك عن التكلفه*
*والطريقه تسمى* *Toner Transfer Method* *يعنى طريقه نقل الحبر*

والان اليكم الطريقه
*بدايه الطريقه تعتمد على طباعه الدائره الالكترونيه بعد تصميمها على الكمبيوتر باستخدام احد برامج التصميم والمنتشره بكثره [استخدام طابعه ليزر وباستخدام كثافه طبعا 600dpi على الاقل *
*حيث تتم الطباعه على ورق لا يشرب الحبر وباستخدام كاويه ملابس عاديه مثل اللى فى اى بيت يتم كوى الورقه على اللوحه النحاسيه بعد تنظيفها من اى اوساخ او بصمات اصابع وبعد تمام انتقال الحبر الى البورده يتم ترك اللوحه المحاس تبرد ثم ازاله الورقه التى تكون ملتصقه عليها بوضعها فى اناء به ماء وكميه بسيطه من سائل التنظييف وتركها بضع دقائق حتى تبوش الورقه بعض ذلك تزال الورقه بحرص حتى لا تزال اى جزء من الحبر مع الورقه بعد ذلك وباستخدام قلم دوكو اسود يتم تصحيح اى تراكات او خطوط تون قد زالت مع ازاله الورقه وبعد ذلك يتم وضع البورده فى حمض كلوريد الحديد المخفف حتى لا يزال حزء من الحبر باستخدام الحمض .*
*والخطوه الاخيره تكون ازاله الحبر المتبقى على البورده باستخدام جاز او كحول .*
*هذا بايجاز الطريقه واليكم الخطوات بالصور التى التقطها بنفسى اثناء عمل اول بورده لى باستخدام هذه الطريقه*

يتبع ...........


----------



## eng.walaa (8 أبريل 2007)

*الخطوه الاولى *
*يتم تصميم الدائره الالكترونيه على الكمبيوتر باستخدام اى برنامج من برامج التصميم*
*وفى حاله اذا كانت الدائره متوفره (فى حالتى استخدمت دائره مصممه وموجوده اصلا على النت)*
*وهذه هى صورتها*
*



*
*يتم طباعه الدائره على ورقه الكلك وهو رخيص باستخدام طابعه ليزر وليس طابعه حبر ويتم طباعتها بطريقه معكوسه يعنى تقوم بعكس الصوره على الكمبيوتر ثم طباعتها بكثافه نقطيه 600*
*



*
*بعد ذلك يتم تنظيف البورده من اى اوساخ او شوائب او بصمات اصابع لان اى من هذه الاشياء يمنع التصاق الحبر على البورده كما بالشكل وحاول الا تلمسها باصابعك ومن الممكن ان تقوم بلبس جوانتى بلاستيك كالذى يستخدمه الاطباء خلال العمليه كلها*
*



*
*بعد ذلك يتم قطع الورقه التى طبع عليها البورده ووضعها على البورده النحاس كما بالشكل*


----------



## eng.walaa (8 أبريل 2007)

*ويتم بدا الكوى باستخدام مكواه ملابس عاديه كالتى موجوده فى منازلنا جميعا و احترس من تحرك الورقه خلال الكوى قم بتثبيتها فى اول الكوى بيدك مثلا*
*



*
*



*
*بعد تمام التصاق كامل الحبر على البورده وازاله الورقه مع على البورده قم بقص البورده كما بالشكلين القادمين وحذار من الحراره المرتفعه لمعدن البورده بعد الكوى قم بتركها فتره حتى تبرد ومن ثم قم بوضعها فى الماء حتى تذوب الورقه وتنفك من البورده*
*



*
*



*
*



*​


----------



## eng.walaa (8 أبريل 2007)

*المرحله التاليه هى مرحله ازاله النحاس من البورده ماعدا الاجزاء المغطاه بالحبر *
*اذا كانت هناك اى اجزاء من الاجزاء التى من المفروض ان تكون مغطاه بالحبر غير مغطاه بالحبر يتم استخدام قلم دوكو من اى مكتب ثمنه حوالى خمسه جنيهات ويتم به ملىء الاجزاء *
*اما ازاله النحاس يتم عن طريق ماده كلوريد الحديد المخففه والتى تباع فى محلات الالكترونيات بسعر بسيط وتكون مخففه فيكون لونها اصفر اما اذا لم تكن مخففه فتكون مياله الى البنى*
*قم بوضع البورده فى الحمض المخفف وتركها فتره تعتمد على تركيز الحمض وكميته ومساحه البورده *
*خلال تجربتى قمت بتخفيف الحبر المخفف اثاثا خوفا منى من ا ن يص الحمض الى النحاس الموجود تحت الحبر هذا مما زاد فتره زوبان النحاس واليكم الصور*
*



*
*بدايه يكون الحمض لونه اصفر كما بالصوره كما بالشكل وبعد ذوبان النحاس يبدا لونه فى الغمقان حتى يصل الى البنى وذلك من تاثير النحاس والتفاعل*
*



*
*



*
*وهذه صوره البورده بعد ازاله النحاس الزائد منها *
*



*​


----------



## eng.walaa (8 أبريل 2007)

*قم بتنظيف البورده من الحمض باستخدام الماء كما بالصوره*
*



*
*بعد ذلك استخدم الكحول او الجاز لتنظيف البورده من الحبر المتبقى وذلك باستخدام قطعه قماش *
*الصوره التاليه توضح شكل البورده اثناء عمليه ازاله الحبر والدوكو*
*



*
*والى المرحله الاخيره الان *
*شكل البورده النهائى*
*



*
*تماما كالمحترفين وللعمل الصور اللى امامك الان هى اول تجربه لى ولكنها اخذت منى وقت كتير حتى استطعت ان اصنع هذه القطعه *
*عزيزى القارىء تستطيع من خلال الصوره ان ترى مدى تعقيد الدائره وكم هى منظمه وما كنت تستطيع عملها بالطرق العاديه واليك صوره اخرى عن قرب*
*



*
*هذه الصوره عن قرب *
*لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم *
*والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*


أتقدم بالشكر الجزيل للأخ الذي قام بهذا الشرح 
الشرح منقول من القرية الإلكترونية ​


----------



## profshimo (9 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووور أهى على الشرح..وجزيت خيرا على منقولكم الطيب


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (9 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكي الله كل خير أختي الكريمة, وجاري تصفح الموقع
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وتقبلي تحياتي​


----------



## وليد الحديدي (10 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً أختي الكريمة 
و إذا أمكن لدي سؤال ، كيف هي طريقة صناعة البوردات باستخدام ماكنة Cnc و ما فرق هذه الطريقة عن الطريقة الأولى من ناحية الجودة ؟


----------



## وائل عبده (20 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً أختي الكريمة
ولكن اختي الكريمه يفضل استخدام ورق يسمي ورق استنسل حراري مثل ور ق البرو جيكتور
هذا للافاده فقط فهو افضل من ورق الكلك بكثير وهو ورق شفاف جدا


----------



## alaasur (28 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bolytechniq (3 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng.walaa (4 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا 
إخواني يا من كتبتم أختي أو جزاكي 
أسفل الموضوع مكتوب أخوكم أبو البراء 
أنا شاب وليس بنت 
وإسمي ولاء "أبو البراء"


----------

